# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Project semi-colon founder dies *SU TRIGGERS *

## Jaquaia

http://www.unilad.co.uk/health/campa...mental-health/

So sad  :(:  RIP

----------


## Paula

Yeah, I saw that. Makes me angry that some people are claiming it negates all the good work the campaign has done.

----------


## Overwhelmed

:(:    really sad news

----------


## Suzi

I'm heartbroken to see this. I've followed project semicolon for years and this has just wiped me off my feet tbh. Feels like losing a relative.

----------


## Paula

:(bear):

----------


## Suzi

It's weird isn't it how people you follow over media have such a huge impact on you - things like the death of Robin Williams, David Bowie etc... It's amazing how much closer we are itms?

----------


## Dollydimple

She was so positive, gave hope to people, the semi-colon and the "my story isn't over" gave hope to people.  What now?

----------


## Suzi

Actually I think the whole project is even more important now..

----------


## Dollydimple

How did she die?  Did she take her own life?  It's so sad to think that she succumbed to was what she fought so hard for.

----------


## Jarre

:Panda:

----------


## OldMike

So sad.  :(:

----------


## Paula

> How did she die?  Did she take her own life?  It's so sad to think that she succumbed to was what she fought so hard for.


She did, sadly  :=(:

----------


## Dollydimple

This makes me very sad

----------

